# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco.

## andresalonso

Fundo de 55 has. ideal para cultivo de frutales y otros ubicado en el valle alto de Pisco. Actualmente cuenta con 5ha de uva italia en segundo año de producción. Proxima cosecha: setiembre - octubre 2010. 
Sin colindancias, cauce propio y exclusivo directo del rio Pisco, con abastecimiento de agua todo el año. Sol por lo menos 300 días al año, a 700 msnm, excelente clima. Suelos variados, franco/arenoso con áreas pedregosas. Acceso por la via Los Libertadores. US$12,000/ha. Consultas a  bossio.jacob@gmail.comTemas similares: Vendo empresa con Fundo de 47.5 ha en Motupe, Lambayeque Vendo fundo agricola en pisco Se alquila fundo agricola en pisco. Alquiler de fundo agricola en pisco. Se vende Fundo Agricola en Pisco

----------


## detective

Trato de comunicarme pero me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo .

----------

